# lead



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

got about a 150 pound of lead i,ll trade off for some spoons. east cinn. area. lindale


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what would that cost to ship to Illinois, 60048, plus what you would want to sell it for. Shipping cheapest way possible. You can PM me thanks.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i was going to ship a pole to a guy up on lake erie. it was going to cost 40 bucks. cant imigane the cost of a 150 pounds of lead.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

BC....

Would you be willing to meet where you and I once did? (Not for sure but was it maybe around Kenwood?)

Also, would you settle for some sinkers rather than spoons? The reason I ask is that our club (www.swocatfishclub.com) is having a sinker making party at the end of Feb. You cna read about it at the club link. I'm sure a few of the guys would go in together and buy the lead from you/trade for some fresh sinkers. Let me know and if your up for something like that I'll spread the word.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Mellon, I was thinking the same thing, Boone, what shape is the lead in?? Ingots, sheets? piping? 
PM us a price and we will both be down in Cinci on saturday. Maybe we can work a deal if your not too hip on shipping to Illinois...( ouch) 

Salmonid


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

You can fit 70 lbs of lead in a USPS flat rate box, that's the limit. Cost $9.00 a box.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks for all the replys, the lead has been spoken for.


----------

